# Coat Color Changes



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Was just wanting to see how everyone else's pups coats changed. Will maybe help people estimate what their pups color will mature into. This is Timber at 9 weeks and 1.5 years.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Love your boy's name! Two pictures of Lobo at 9 weeks, then 4 1/2 months, and two more of him, now at 9 months


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh em geeeee. The mini-teepee ears are killing me with cuteness!!!!! 

I don't have much of a comparison yet with Ruger, he's only 12 weeks today. (I really just wanted to comment on Timber's cute ears!) 

7 weeks:









This past Sunday, 11 weeks 5 days:


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sadie, that is a shocking change! It looks like a completely different dog. At what age do they have there full coat?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Starfish,gorgeous sable!


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Mine stopped getting lighter at around 1 year old.


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope mine turns out like Scars, however it is a GSD/Pit mix. He's 4 months with black in the tail/face but the rest of the body is a dirty tan. Really hoping the black comes in. :O

8 Weeks









10 Weeks









12 Weeks









14 Weeks









Need a better body shot of him =x BUT THOSE EARS. lol


----------



## Parkers (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow. Timber's color transformation so closely matches our dog Faith's coat that is isn't worth adding. We miss our pup of 13 1/2 years, and seeing Timber's pix brought a smile to my face.

Parkers


----------



## peppsmom (Oct 4, 2014)

Peppermint @ 11 weeksish and 6 months


----------



## pshsx1 (Aug 2, 2014)

April has barely changed colors since I got her at 12 weeks. Her tail has darkened and a little bit around her shoulders.

Granted, I only have a comparison between 12 weeks and 10 months.

12 weeks:









4 months:









9 months: 









10 months:


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber at 10 weeks, 16 weeks and 6 months


----------



## Bella's Dad (Jan 28, 2013)

Bella is our short hair GSD, shown with Duncan, our Yorkie. Bella was almost completely black from head to toe when we got her at 12 weeks old. She's about two years old in this photo. (Click to enlarge)


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tesla at 4 weeks old.
Tesla 4 week stack by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

9 weeks old.
11/18/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11 weeks old.
12/3/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

About 4 months old.
1/11/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


And about 5 months old. 
2/8/15 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Since the last picture she's changed even more. So I guess I gotta get an updated picture soon.


----------

